# Some guide channels not working



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

Just got the TiVo Stream 4K. Enjoying learning what it can do but notice that in the guide some of the native (not Sling) channels don't seem to work. If I click them I get a full screen Tivo+ logo briefly and then return to the guide. Some channels work as expected, others not. Ideas?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

willmw said:


> Just got the TiVo Stream 4K. Enjoying learning what it can do but notice that in the guide some of the native (not Sling) channels don't seem to work. If I click them I get a full screen Tivo+ logo briefly and then return to the guide. Some channels work as expected, others not. Ideas?


I'm guessing you're doing OTA? If so, they kinda borked it with the last update. Unfortunately there is no option to adjust decoding in the app. Channels DVR has an option to choose software decoding for the player which is a temporary workaround until they fix the hardware decoding. You can always do the free trial and cancel before you get charged if you need a quick fix, otherwise you're stuck waiting for the next update which will hopefully be sooner than later.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

No, not OTA just the streaming channels that show up natively on the guide. Newsmax TV is one of the ones that doesn't work, for example. Voyager Documentaries is another. These channels show up on the guide with a little Tivo+ icon by them. Many of them work just fine, but a few never seem to do anything except flash the full screen Tivo+ logo and then return to the guide.


----------



## willmw (Apr 30, 2000)

Update: Looks like the two channels I was asking about are no longer on the guide. I guess they were in the process of going away and the listings just hadn't updated yet.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

willmw said:


> Update: Looks like the two channels I was asking about are no longer on the guide. I guess the were in the process of going away and the listings just hadn't updated yet.


I think they are in the process of adding some new channels. I am guessing they got added to the guide prematurely. Probably will get added within a few weeks.


----------



## fcanzo (Mar 20, 2004)

Re: Channel 1115 Newsmax

After hearing my neighbors receive Newsmax on their Comcast-supplied DVRs, I first confirmed with Comcast TiVo and M-card support team they indeed have this channel (yes), I then asked if I should receive this channel on a TiVo they said they’ve receive a number of calls from TiVo owners. Their investigation said that Comcast receives Newsmax as a digital internet stream, which they then REBROADCAST on Channel 1115. They said TiVo does not have the software to decode this stream. 

I then called TiVo product support. After verifying my TiVos are set up and running great (they are), I stepped them through what troubleshooting I’ve done, including re-running Guided Setup on one of my Premieres (I have two, along with a Bolt). 

They confirmed that the problem is on TiVo’s end, and not a result of whatever Comcast is doing (other than the Comcast rebroadcast method) or my TiVo setups or network. TiVo created a Ticket for higher up troubleshooting. They also confirmed there were already a number of customer calls on this issue. They promise a follow up email in 7-10 business days.

I will update this post with additional information as I receive it...


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Newsmax is an IP Channel only, so TiVo will never receive it.

-KP


----------



## cousin01 (Nov 19, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> Newsmax is an IP Channel only, so TiVo will never receive it.
> 
> -KP


Not true. I have spectrum and newsmax is on channel 222. My problem is none of the programming shows up in the guide. The channel is ther but all programming is " to be announced "


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was referring to Comcast.

-KP


----------

